# 53" cat tree for $15. Too good to be true? [ebay]



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Here's the listing.

I'm super suspicious, but I'm curious enough it might be worth losing $15.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Your link looped me back to CF main page.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Oopsies, my bad. Deluxe 53" Cat Tower Tree w Condo Scratcher Furniture Kitten House Beige Bed | eBay


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Under $15 and free shipping? And they have more than 10? If it was here, I'd think they were stolen.....


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

That seller has no feedback, either.

I wouldn't trust this at all...


----------



## FatCat20 (Aug 16, 2012)

This is most likely a scam. The seller has zero feedback which means that no one received their tree of the 14 already sold. Watch and you will see this account disappear after selling 25+ units of the non-existent cat tree. The photo looks like it's been (badly) cut out of someone else's ad. Don't waste your money.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Yeah, I was thinking either stolen, a scam (e.g. a photo of a cat tree) or something else undesireable - like maybe no screws?

I'm soooooooo tempted though. It would be a great solution to the "no furniture because we're moving overseas but the cat can't get to the window" problem.

The worst I'd be out is $15, and that's unlikely with Paypal's draconian protection of buyers.


----------



## FatCat20 (Aug 16, 2012)

I suppose it's worth a shot then. I'm highly skeptical, but who knows? Good luck if you're trying!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I wouldn't do it. Someone that skeezy shouldn't be given (1) your email address, (2) your actual address, (3) your name and (4) definitely not your money.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi there, the shipping alone would be at least that much. I once tried to buy a child’s rocking horse that was a great deal, but eBay sent me an email warning me not to purchase because it was a scam.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Yeah. I'm going to keep an eye on it, though, and watch to see some feedback come in. That ad is actually ripped, word-for-word, from one of the more expensive trees (including USA-seller specific stuff). Boooooo.

I hate it when things are too good to be true.


----------

